# Colorado PE



## cdcengineer (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone taken the exam in CO?

I'm prepping my references to bring into the exam. I live in Colorado and the state website reads as follows...

_You may bring notes in a 3-ring binder in sheet protectors. These notes cannot be written in pencil; they must be written in pen, typed or if pencil, copied on a copier. These notes must remain bound and cannot be taken from the binder._

Does anyone know what they're talking about in sheet protectors? And no pencil notes? Seriously. I have notes throughout my textbooks in pencil.

Also, can we bring in slide tables for calculating motor requirements (I'm Elec Power). These would be loose and seem like they are not allowed.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 4, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> Anyone taken the exam in CO?
> I'm prepping my references to bring into the exam. I live in Colorado and the state website reads as follows...
> 
> _You may bring notes in a 3-ring binder in sheet protectors. These notes cannot be written in pencil; they must be written in pen, typed or if pencil, copied on a copier. These notes must remain bound and cannot be taken from the binder._
> ...


If I had to guess, I'd say those are plastic sleeves you have to slide your papers in. That way you can't write on the paper because it's in a sleeve. Assuming that you use front and back of the sleeves, you'd have to have one sleeve for every two pages of notes. But I suppose only CO can tell you for sure.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^ that is correct.

As far as the notes in pencil, they're just trying to make sure you're not copying the exam into the margins of your textbooks. I had a couple of notes in my books (as did 2 of my coworkers), and it didn't seem to be a problem. One thing you can do to show that they were "pre-existing" notes would be to go over them with a highlighter or something that would indicate they were there beforehand. Also, anytime you are using your reference that has the pencil notes, make sure you put your pencil down while reading through them during the exam.

Not sure about the slide tables (took the Civil-Construction).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 4, 2010)

Also, if you have sheets of notes in pencil (I had all my practice problems in pencil), you can photocopy them. I didn't worry about it, and wasn't thrown out of the exam, but I did have all my notes in 3-ring binders, and followed the Dexman rule (about putting your pencil down).


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 6, 2010)

Did you bother with the plastic sleeves?


----------

